# Aomine Daiki vs Akashi Seijuro  ( Kuroko no basket )



## SeaWalker (Feb 15, 2015)

*which one would win :

scenario 1 : 1 on 1

scenario 2 : Team ( Rakuzan High )  VS  Team   ( Tōō Academy )​*


----------



## Utopia Realm (Feb 15, 2015)

Scenario 2: Razukan takes this. Seiren had a Crownless Gen., and 2 GoMs if u include Taiga. Kuroko's power w/ Kagami was what really made it possible for them to win. 

Emperor Eye shuts down all but Aomine but with the real Akashi front and center, his passes and team zone make this a cinch. Not to mention his team has Multiple Generals and a Phantom player as well. 

Too just doesn't have enough weapons to compete and Aomine most likely can't stay in the zone long enough to bring Too a win here.

Scenario 1: I would guess Aomine since he can go Zone at will but Real Akashi with Zone is quite powerful too. Ankle Breaker can knock Aomine to the floor and he can read his defensive move b4 he does them. Aomine though can trigger Zone and just throw the basket for points if he's going for clutch. Akashi Extreme Diff.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 15, 2015)

Rakuzan wins no question but aoemine wins in a one on one

Hes too fast and can shoot from everywhere on the court, akashi has godly defense but as shown in the midorima match he can't help being short, he cant stop the formless shot. Kagami had to jump 50 fucking feet in the air to do it


----------



## mykel23 (Feb 15, 2015)

S1 : Daiki but its at a 40/60 split in his favor.

S2: You can give Akashi any team from the manga and Too.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 15, 2015)

Aomine wins on his own and loses team vs team


----------



## shade0180 (Feb 15, 2015)

^ Aomine is superior to akashi in a 1 v 1 match... 

S2 with a team match.. Akashi takes the win


----------



## kakashibeast (Apr 28, 2015)

Akashi wins no matter how you look at it . The only way he lost was because of plot no jutsu


----------



## GregSteve (May 10, 2015)

Aomie is the best player in the manga it's been stated alot throughout the series so far but Akashi was the floor general for a reason plus with 3 CG's he's clearly gonna win the team battle plus Daiki doesn't team play


----------

